# Upside down?



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Maybe they installed the pipe with crummy Klein tools. That must be the problem. :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Maybe they installed the pipe with crummy Klein tools. That must be the problem. :laughing:


I use klein tools - you can call me hack master matt!

~Matt


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

Your ragging on me to get off of my German soap box, so I wrote about a halfway contravercial topic completely unrelated in another section and it right away turns into a Klein bashing session...

I'd say the tools used have nothing to with whether the screw is on the top of the conduit or under it.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

fnfs2000 said:


> Its amazing how many conduit runs I see in buildings with the one hole straps upside down. They bend off and look like crud real easilly when they are like that. Is this a nation wide thing or am I just among a bunch of backwards alaskans?


 
Must be a local thing, never remember seeing anyone do that around my area.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Thank God he didn't ask about recept. ground up/down.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Thank God he didn't ask about recept. ground up/down.



That's what I thought it was going to be. I was halfway afraid to even look.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

te12co2w said:


> That's what I thought it was going to be. I was halfway afraid to even look.



....but anticipating a train wreck, you peeked anyway :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

OK, I'll bite.

Exactly what is 'upside down' when installing 1-hole straps?

Is there a Code reference you can give us?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I put one hole straps alternating up and down, I didn't realize I was doing it wrong.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I put one hole straps alternating up and down, I didn't realize I was doing it wrong.


No, that's just _half _wrong.:icon_wink:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

I use tie wire....on everything.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Celtic said:


> I use tie wire....on everything.


Is it legal to drill a hole through the pipe and install a screw through that hole?:whistling2:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Is it legal to drill a hole through the pipe and install a screw through that hole?:whistling2:


I wrap the tie wire AROUND the pipe :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Celtic said:


> I wrap the tie wire AROUND the pipe :thumbsup:


I know. But still, is it legal to put a screw through a pipe to support it?

It's something I have seen done!


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I know. But still, is it legal to put a screw through a pipe to support it?
> 
> It's something I have seen done!


I've seen people run stop signs too :blink:

I'm going with* VIOLATION*
[for both]


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I put one hole straps alternating up and down, I didn't realize I was doing it wrong.


Ditto, better to be 50% right, than 100% wrong.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

_We now return you to your regularly scheduled program, already in progress........._

I'd still like to know which way is right-side-up and which way is up-side-down............


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Celtic said:


> I use tie wire....on everything.



I use duct tape, and when I run out of duct tape, I use bubble gum.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

fnfs2000 said:


> Its amazing how many conduit runs I see in buildings with the one hole straps upside down. They bend off and look like crud real easilly when they are like that. Is this a nation wide thing or am I just among a bunch of backwards alaskans?


 
I assume you mean with a conduit run on a wall the hole is on the top?

If so while this is not the way I would do it. I disagree that it is wrong or does not work otherwise we would not be able to install conduit on ceilings.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> _We now return you to your regularly scheduled program, already in progress........._
> 
> I'd still like to know which way is right-side-up and which way is up-side-down............


I too, would like to know which way is right and which is wrong. I also want to see somthing to back up that claim.

Chris


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

I want a sandwich.


Totally off topic....I'm just saying.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Celtic said:


> I want a sandwich.
> 
> 
> Totally off topic....I'm just saying.


 
Just make sure you get one with the ingredients right-side-up, and not up-side-down. :turned:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Just make sure you get one with the ingredients right-side-up, and not up-side-down. :turned:



You tell me how I scored:
Bread
PB
Jelly
Bread
Jelly
PB
Bread

x2 triple decker PB & J's ....with choc. milk.....syrup, then milk.

How'd I do?


PB & J's are one of my all time favorites....I would eat them for breakfast if I could assemble them with one eye closed and the other full of sand :blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Celtic said:


> You tell me how I scored:
> Bread
> PB
> Jelly
> ...


Well, you put peanut butter (which is dangerous to your health these days, you know!) and jelly on a sandwich that should have two all-beef patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions on a sesame-seed bun.

Oh, and no choc. syrup in the milk. It tends to collect on the bottom too soon. I prefer dairy-mixed choc. milk.



Damn. No _I'm_ hungry!


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

I had an "Angry Whopper" yesterday....it wasn't all that and then I got angry.


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

Celtic said:


> I want a sandwich.
> 
> 
> Totally off topic....I'm just saying.


Do you want that before or after the pie?

Wouldn't want you to spoil dessert.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Jim Port said:


> Do you want that before or after the pie?
> 
> Wouldn't want you to spoil dessert.



If they made a PB & J pie my head would probably explode.

I've had PB cheese cake, raspberry cheese cake, and various other delicacies ...but they were singular...if it was a combo ~ I'd super size it....LOL :laughing:


----------



## knothole (Mar 10, 2007)

Are one hole straps like the ground terminal on a plug........:drink:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

There is no up or down when it comes to one hole bands. Screw on the top is just as acceptable as the screw on the bottom (lets try and keep that out of the gutter)
Nothing in the NEC or the UL White Book.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Celtic said:


> If they made a PB & J pie my head would probably explode.
> 
> I've had PB cheese cake, raspberry cheese cake, and various other delicacies ...but they were singular...if it was a combo ~ I'd super size it....LOL :laughing:



I love the pb j too, I like to actually dip my pbj in my chocolate milk (it makes my wife gag, she cant watch) and I tell her I will be rich from making pb-j icecream. I have been doing this since I was a tiny little p.i.t.a..


Or any dead animal would doo. I like me a club sandwhich too, a cow a pig and a turkey all died for my lunch, I have been know to reffer to it as "the triple homicide".


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

Screws on top according to MFG data sheets I was shown years ago when I was an apprentice. The boss put a ladder next to a run I was working on and stepped on it and the staps folded over and I had to redo it. A week later he showed me some spec sheet.

Since then I've done several tear out remodels, and its pretty obvious which method comes undone easier.

There is currently no code on this that I am aware of, its just a matter of following mfg suggested practice.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

fnfs2000 said:


> Screws on top according to MFG data sheets I was shown years ago when I was an apprentice. The boss put a ladder next to a run I was working on and stepped on it and the staps folded over and I had to redo it. A week later he showed me some spec sheet.
> 
> Since then I've done several tear out remodels, and its pretty obvious which method comes undone easier.
> 
> There is currently no code on this that I am aware of, its just a matter of following mfg suggested practice.



That's why I like offset them, any bump the wrong way can loosen a pipe, and we have all walked in and seen those runs just hanging ......from bent straps.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I love the pb j too, I like to actually dip my pbj in my chocolate milk (it makes my wife gag, she cant watch) and I tell her I will be rich from making pb-j icecream. I have been doing this since I was a tiny little p.i.t.a..


 
This is another fav of ours [the whole family]: PB & J smoothie/milkshake:thumbsup:



Bkessler said:


> Or any dead animal would doo. I like me a club sandwhich too, a cow a pig and a turkey all died for my lunch, I have been know to reffer to it as "the triple homicide".



I suggest a "widow maker" ASAP...for breakfast!

Contents include, but are NOT limited to:


 Roll
 eggs [at least 2, 4 is better]
 cheese
 potatoes [home fries style w/onions and "stuff" like peppers]
 bacon
 ham
 sausage
 hot sauce/ketchup
 
Hand full of napkins

Choc. milk [x2...at least 16 oz]


It's definitely a "2-hander" best left IN the wrapper while noshing.
:thumbup:


I went to the doctor the other day....I was amazed I'm under 225#....and low BP....don't know my chlorestrol [sp?]count...probably in the 1000's.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

fnfs2000 said:


> ... its just a matter of following mfg suggested practice.



See if you can locate a pdf/link from a mfg for us.

In the meantime, I'm ordering a pizza


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Celtic said:


> This is another fav of ours [the whole family]: PB & J smoothie/milkshake:thumbsup:



Here is a recipe:


 1 tablespoon peanut butter
2 tablespoons jelly or jam (grape, raspberry or strawberry)
 1/2 cup milk
 1 cup vanilla ice cream
 


Directions


 Combine peanut butter and jelly.
Place in blender.
Add milk and ice cream.
 Blend until smooth.
 

....a couple of Reese's peanut butter cups tossed in doesn't hurt either :thumbsup:
​


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I've been talking about this for years and never done it.......thank you, Celtic...for opening a new,and I am sure wonderful door in my life......


My family breakfast is very similar, no ham though, and substitute roll for tortilla toasted on hot skillet. Lots of







and an ice cold pepsi.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

The widow maker is for the jobsite....no lunch required !


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

This has turned into quite a joke...

Seriously, mount a scrap pipe on your garage wall with straps upside down and pull on it. The straps fail extremely easily.

Then try it rightside up and the pipe will not budge.(other that normal flex or bending depending on the size of the pipe)


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

On the recepticle topic, I like the smiley face pattern, but I've actually been on a few jobs where it was spec to put the ground on top. (upside down at least asthetically)


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

fnfs2000 said:


> This has turned into quite a joke...


As it should be :jester:




fnfs2000 said:


> Seriously, mount a scrap pipe on your garage wall with straps upside down and pull on it. The straps fail extremely easily.
> 
> Then try it rightside up and the pipe will not budge.(other that normal flex or bending depending on the size of the pipe)


Seriously...provide documentation from a mfg. stating that screw up/down is the correct method.


BTW, my pizza and salad are here


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

fnfs2000 said:


> This has turned into quite a joke...
> 
> Seriously, mount a scrap pipe on your garage wall with straps upside down and pull on it. The straps fail extremely easily.
> 
> Then try it rightside up and the pipe will not budge.(other that normal flex or bending depending on the size of the pipe)


 
I don't agree there is a "right side up" or "up side down".

I alternate mine.

I am curious, as to what the manufacterer was that you saw the cut sheet for.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

When you die, if you get a choice between going to regular heaven or pie heaven, choose pie heaven. It might be a trick, but if it's not, mmmmmmmm, boy. -- Jack Handy


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

This has bee an extremely informative thread, lot better than the crappy posts I start. I can't wait for desert, dessert?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> This has bee an extremely informative thread, lot better than the crappy posts I start. I can't wait for desert, dessert?


Ice cream cake, choc. chip cookies, and brownies :thumbsup:


Did I mention there is a party in progress over here?


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

you guys are a joke.


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

Celtic said:


> Ice cream cake, choc. chip cookies, and brownies :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Did I mention there is a party in progress over here?


 
All this meat, peanut butter, jelly, pizza, etc...talk is making me hungry!!! I ate at the Oh Gee for lunch (O.G.= Olive Garden) Always A good choice, but I think I might have to go buy the stuff to make a pb&j milkshake tonight!!!!

Kurtis


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

fnfs2000 said:


> Screws on top according to MFG data sheets I was shown years ago when I was an apprentice. The boss put a ladder next to a run I was working on and stepped on it and the staps folded over and I had to redo it. A week later he showed me some spec sheet.
> 
> Since then I've done several tear out remodels, and its pretty obvious which method comes undone easier.
> 
> There is currently no code on this that I am aware of, its just a matter of following mfg suggested practice.


And if run on the ceiling you can hang your clothes from them. I FIND IT HARD TO BELIEVE the manufactures data says this. There is no way the NEC or the manufacture will account for stupidity.

AND I BET you $100.00 if Phat Elvis stood on a 1/2" emt supported with straps hole down the EMT, straps and wall it is attached to will fall down.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Anybody got some crackers and some PB and HONEY.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

brian john said:


> Anybody got some crackers and some PB and HONEY.



PB and honey on toast mmmmmmmm.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

fnfs2000 said:


> you guys are a joke.



No, you are. :blink:

Now don't go taking it all sorts of personal....but you opened the door with your lead post:



fnfs2000 said:


> Its amazing how many conduit runs I see in buildings with the one hole straps upside down.


...and then continue the nonsense with the logic there might be some "controversy"



fnfs2000 said:


> .. I wrote about a halfway contravercial topic ....



...when asked to back up your claim, you couldn't


fnfs2000 said:


> Screws on top according to MFG data sheets... its just a matter of following mfg suggested practice.



...and you just continue w/o any sort of backup to make your case


fnfs2000 said:


> This has turned into quite a joke...
> 
> Seriously, mount a scrap pipe on your garage wall with straps upside down and pull on it. The straps fail extremely easily.
> 
> Then try it rightside up and the pipe will not budge.(other that normal flex or bending depending on the size of the pipe)



Next time, try posting something you actually know the answer to instead of trying to start an argument you are unprepared to handle.
I would have suggested the next post be something you don't know about or are curious about....but apparently, you think you know it all.

You and donfta should hook and talk about....well something or another, the less you know about the topic - the better.



BTW, coffee is on if anyone is interested.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

brian john said:


> AND I BET you $100.00 if Phat Elvis stood on a 1/2" emt supported with straps hole down the EMT, straps and wall it is attached to will fall down.


I'd have to red tag Phat Elvis for a 110.3(B) violation :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

fnfs2000 said:


> you guys are a joke.


Wow. I'm gone just 3 hours and you guys had dinner without me. Thanks!



Don't take it personally, fnfs. It's Friday. The Eagle shíts today for many of these guys, and it's time to let of some steam. All we're saying is that we've never heard of such a requirement, can't find any documentation of it, and all you have is "I saw it years ago as an apprentice." Not much to back you up, really.

Loosen up, stick around, and we all are here to learn.



Any pizza left?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Wow. I'm gone just 3 hours and you guys had dinner without me. Thanks!


Sorry bro., wasn't my call....the 9 yr. old is in charge [her b-day party]








480sparky said:


> Any pizza left?


Some Domino's [again, the 9 yr old]...the real pizza was eaten by the adults.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

fnfs2000 said:


> This has turned into quite a joke...
> 
> Seriously, mount a scrap pipe on your garage wall with straps upside down and pull on it. The straps fail extremely easily.
> 
> Then try it rightside up and the pipe will not budge.(other that normal flex or bending depending on the size of the pipe)


Now take your "right side up" pipe and put some upward force on it....oh wow same reuslt huh? Not all forces are downward, especially in an Industrial environment, which is why I have always alternated my straps on both horizontal and vertical runs. You never know what direction a conduit may get pushed or pulled.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> PB and honey on toast mmmmmmmm.


Creamy and dripping DURN I am hungry

Then there is real butter and honey on toast. Now that's good.

Or cinnamon toast.

And on a serious note, I think I asked some intelligent questions and received no responses.

I am going to make some waffles with butter and maple syrup.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Celtic*  
_I want a sandwich._


_Totally off topic....I'm just saying._
Do you want that before or after the pie?

Wouldn't want you to spoil dessert.

*Don't be a fool!*

Listen to my sister! 

She says - 

Eat your dessert first, might not be around for the second course....


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Silly me. I thought that jiffy clips were to hold the pipe up. I wasn't aware that we're supposed to install pipe so foremen can use them for monkey bars.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Note to self: 1-hole straps don't work..... submit proposal at next code cycle to make them verboten.














Marc: Where's _Do-Re-Mi_?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Marc: Where's _Do-Re-Mi_?


Then I'd have more than Paul Abernathy, and we can't have that. I figured I'd add a few nonsense things after my name, since he's go so much crap after his name. I'm guessing he's got an unusually small penis. That's really the only reason I can think of to put so many letters after your name on a forum site.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Then I'd have more than Paul Abernathy, and we can't have that. I figured I'd add a few nonsense things after my name, since he's go so much crap after his name. I'm guessing he's got an unusually small penis. That's really the only reason I can think of to put so many letters after your name on a forum site.


 
OK, I'll bite.

Who's Paul Abernathy, and why do you have the perception he's compensating for something?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> OK, ... Who's Paul Abernathy...


Yes, that's most people's reaction to him too. A nobody, really. A genuine poser.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I'm guessing he's got an unusually small penis.


Do you find that attractive?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I wonder what a psychiatrist would say about the direction this thread is going.........


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I wonder what a psychiatrist would say about the direction this thread is going.........


Not sure. We should really ask one, shouldn't we? :thumbsup:

Special note to psychiatrists reading this, please respond. Urgent help required.


----------



## aricsavage (Oct 6, 2007)

guess I've always done them on the bottom, never thought about it.
I like your idea Bkessler, both top and bottom. like you said 1/2 right.

but to stay off topic, Celtic make you morning PB&J and then turn it into french toast, and top with nutella. best breakfast ever


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Not sure. We should really ask one, shouldn't we? :thumbsup:
> 
> Special note to psychiatrists reading this, please respond. Urgent help required.


 
I hate to break it to ya, Marc, but it's too late for guys like us. We're too far over the edge. We only have one avenue left.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I wonder what a psychiatrist would say about the direction this thread is going.........


Well not a PHD but, 4 years of minoring in psych and I would say that any one that is wondering what another man's penial comment is based upon is wondering too much about penial issues. Other than that I think the thread is staying in a humorous lite as much as the OPs post.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Not sure. We should really ask one, shouldn't we? :thumbsup:
> 
> Special note to psychiatrists reading this, please respond. Urgent help required.


 
I would doubt any Psychs read electrical forums on a regular basis and if one did I would sure look for a different one.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I would doubt any Psychs read electrical forums on a regular basis and if one did I would sure look for a different one.


 
You never know..... they might be trolling for customers.:laughing:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I think I might google a psychiatrist forum and try and rustle up some electrical work......thanks for the idea 480.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Well not a PHD but, 4 years of minoring in psych and I would say that any one that is wondering what another man's penial comment is based upon is wondering too much about penial issues.


You've got me all figured out. :notworthy: You missed your calling in life. :thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I would doubt any Psychs read electrical forums on a regular basis and if one did I would sure look for a different one.


 
Give me a break, this terminology has been used as a cut/slight/run down of another man for years by many men and women.

Friend of mine bought a 4x4 dually, pit bull and a 44 mag. my GF at the time asked him if his was under 4" he asked why and she said each of the above added a inch in a mans mind....


----------

